# new aquarium



## hellskell (May 8, 2005)

I brought a new 18 gallon warm water aquarium a few days ago as I would really like to keep guppies can any body tell me how many would be suitable for this tank size.
also I did not realise that they bred so prolificaly can you just keep one sex or would it be better to look at other types of fish and if so what?
any help is greatly needed as new to warm water fish though have had cold water for some years :roll:


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

All male guppies would do fine. They're really pretty, fun to watch and peaceful. You could mix a few of them with a few of another type of small, peaceful fish. Making sure they won't nip the guppy tails. Maybe neon tetra? 

I'm not sure of the amount. It would sort of depend on the other type of fish too. Maybe 3-4 of each type? If you choose another type of fish, alter the amount. A trio of peaceful panda corydoras would also be fun to watch. I say panda 'cause they're cute and small.


----------



## hellskell (May 8, 2005)

Thanks I will look up these fish before making a final decision but are you sure that male guppies won`t fight as I can`t afford another tank in a few weeks. sorry to question you been caught out before and ended up with extra expence I could not really afford

Helen


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

I used to have lots of guppies. Male and female, though. Wasn't a good idea. But I've never experienced male guppies fighting. 

From what I've read, male guppies of similar colors will actually school together. Even playing, flashing and showing their colors.

Here's a good site: http://www.guppylog.com/story/2005/4/7/22056/96568

But I'd say a few male guppies, 3 small cories and 3 of another really small fish would be interesting, pretty and healthy for them.

If for some reason, it doesn't work out, most fish stores will take them back. But I can't see a problem with this setup. Just add them slowly so you can safely cycle the tank.

If anyone else has any other ideas or opinions, please jump in.


----------



## ritzgirl34 (Jan 20, 2005)

You can fit a LOT more than 4 guppies in an 18 gallon.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ritzgirl34 @ Mon May 09 said:


> You can fit a LOT more than 4 guppies in an 18 gallon.


yup, i would go with maybe ten, if you want the cories as they suggested


----------



## hellskell (May 8, 2005)

If I get 10 male guppies how many corrys would I want and can you tell me the right spelling of corrys so I can look them up please


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

There are many species of corydoras. For example paleatus corydoras would do fine with guppys, but they rquire fine sand as substrate. 6 male guppys and 6 paleatus corys would work.


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

www.planetcatfish.com is a great site for looking up corydoras catfish. I have paleatus, trilineatus, aeneus, and albino that is probably an aeneus and a panda.

The pandas stay smaller and aeneus are much larger, especially the females. Pandas CAN be a little more difficult to find, but not impossible and Fisnut2 on here breeds them. Here's a link to the panda cory page:

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/callicht/corydora/267_f.php


----------



## Jordan01 (Apr 18, 2005)

just use the inch per gallon rule for that small of a tank.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

just use the inch per gallon rule for that small of a tank

esp if you want male guppies and corys.

You should be pretty close. Some of the stores here where I live only sell male guppies. They are more colorful so they dont buy the females. Its great for breeders but bad for those wanting to get into breeding them.


----------

